# york tickets wanted..Pls



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

I know somebody else is after tickets,but if he gets sorted and somebody has some tickets for sale please PM me.Will be going anyway but would like to camp with MHF.


Regards
Karl


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Karl
See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-33378-york.html

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a note if you get tickets that do not have MHF's on them then you will not be allowed to camp with MHF's as Warners only allocate enough space for MHF's pre booked


Jacquie


----------

